# More to love about the iPad.Netflix streaming will be available & ABC Shows also



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/exclusive-official-netflix-streaming-ipad/



ABC can stream also

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/watch-abc-show-ipad-abc-player/


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I am becoming more and more convinced that I need one of these!

My kids have been so adamant that I need to wait for the second generation that I'm starting to wonder (hope?) that they may be getting me one for Mother's Day! A girl can always dream.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, I'm so happy about this.  This is going to be great, great, great.  Was using Netflix just last night on my Roku...now I don't even have to have the Roku with me.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I know it.The iPad just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

fantastic!  I use NetFlix a lot and was hoping this would be possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

while reading about the Netflix I saw this
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/plants-zombies-hd-part-ipad-app-store-grand-opening/

I loved this game on the PC.... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/exclusive-official-netflix-streaming-ipad/


Especially good is this: "You can also browse and manage your queue from the app. "

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cool. I don't watch netflix streaming that often but the option is nice to have.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Sugar said:


> I know it.The iPad just keeps getting better and better.


It really does! I'm so glad I ordered one, but have to wait till the end of April b/c I wanted 3G;
This is so exciting that it will be streaming Netflix, I was hoping it would; I have a lot of movies in my streaming queue.

Like Betsy, I've never been an early adopter of anything; I like the bugs worked out first, but the iPad just really called to me.

Thanks, Betsy, for the heads up on the game; it's great they're re-doing it for the iPad; I'll have to check it out.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of iPad & ABC - did anyone see "Modern Family" last night - where the husband wanted the iPad for his birthday?  He ended up getting it (his birthday happened to be April 3) and by the end was stroking it and whispering "I love you".  Love that show...

My husband this morning said "I'm gonna buy an iPad".  I said "I know".  I've known it all along, it was just a matter of when.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Speaking of iPad & ABC - did anyone see "Modern Family" last night - where the husband wanted the iPad for his birthday? He ended up getting it (his birthday happened to be April 3) and by the end was stroking it and whispering "I love you". Love that show...
> 
> My husband this morning said "I'm gonna buy an iPad". I said "I know". I've known it all along, it was just a matter of when.


lol I didn't see the show,but that's funny


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's already up on ABC - http://abc.go.com/watch/modern-family/235331/256466/game-changer


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It's already up on ABC - http://abc.go.com/watch/modern-family/235331/256466/game-changer


Wow that was fast since it was just on last night. Thanks for the link I am off to watch it now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently that episode pushed my husband over the edge (that, and today's reviews) - he ordered an iPad today.  I'm guessing he'll still be at Best Buy Saturday to (hopefully) see one in person.   

Hopefully now I'll get my Air back now - every time I turn around he's using it, the Snow White decal on it doesn't seem to deter him!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I just downloaded the Netflix app.


----------

